
The F-word’s hidden superpower: repeating it can increase your pain threshold - lnguyen
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/06/the-f-words-hidden-superpower-repeating-it-can-increase-your-pain-threshold/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Profanity gets its power from us. We are taught from childhood that there are
words that are so strong that they can never be said. Every time we hear them
they bring up the mental thunder they are supposed to evoke. The interesting
thing is that the less they are used the more powerful they get. So the
antidote is to use them as much as possible so that they lose their power. The
problem is that the people that use them become social outcasts to those that
feel insulted by profanity. It's a bit of a catch 22.

The word bitch has begun to lose its power but other words are beginning to
gain power by being used less and being labeled as tabooed.

